

Dan Bricklin's Note Taker for the Apple iPhone - jamesjyu
http://danbricklin.com/log/2009_12_05.htm

======
nixy
I can't say I found Dan's app all that useful. After trying it out for a while
I "benchmarked" writing a text using the iPhone keyboard vs. writing with
Dan's app. I found that I wrote slower using the Note Taker app than with the
keyboard, and the text I produced with Note Taker was much more unreadable
than the one I entered using the keyboard -- even though the keyboard text had
some typing errors in it.

The biggest problem with Dan's app for me is that I can only produce a couple
of consecutive characters before I have to break my flow. I constantly max out
the jotting space and reach the rightmost end of the screen. Continuing to
write to the left of the characters I just produced is so very, very
unintuitive. I'd rather the characters I've finished writing automatically
shift to the left so that my typing area is always in the middle of the
screen. This way I wouldn't have to actively look for an empty space to jot my
next character.

~~~
quizbiz
Just write in the gray box instead of scrolling (per the help doc).

~~~
nixy
That's what I was doing, and that's what I don't like. Continuing to write the
word to the left of the part of the word I've already written -- that's not my
cup of tea.

------
kqr2
Previous discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=997264>

------
param
Won't install on OS < 3.1.

I wish there was a release for 3.0 firmware. I am in no hurry to upgrade to
3.1

~~~
icey
This sort of attitude is why we're still forced to support IE 6

~~~
CrazedGeek
There's at least somewhat of a good reason for still supporting some version
of FW 2.0 - the iPod touch, which has a fee for upgrading to a major version.

------
gojomo
Neat, but he already had me at "Dan Bricklin..."

Wish the writing scale were adjustable with standard multitouch 'zoom'
gestures (rather than a 3-way toggle).

The auto-advance-region could include some mirroring of the rightmost
connecting ink, to get the spacing/connections right. (Or perhaps, every pen
lift could cause a recentering on the lift-point?)

Would love thicker pens (and maybe even fills or other colors).

~~~
vinodlive
Wish it does OCR!

